# Survivor Finale 5/14



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

Check your SPs...

2 hour finale and 1 hour reunion show. 

The finale is not recording because Desperate Housewives is higher in my SPM. Looks like I'll have to get the old VCR working that night


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MaryT said:


> Looks like I'll have to get the old VCR working that night


......er.....ahem.......buy another TiVO.....ahem.....er.......


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

planning on it, but I doubt I can do it in time.


----------



## Jeffrey Thomas (Sep 30, 2005)

Dual tuner?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

MaryT said:


> Check your SPs...
> 
> 2 hour finale and 1 hour reunion show.
> 
> The finale is not recording because Desperate Housewives is higher in my SPM. Looks like I'll have to get the old VCR working that night


What is this VCR that you speak of?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Crap, my digital cable comes scrambled from the wall so I can only watch one show at a time.


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

Is analog service running on the same cable system? With a splitter, sounds like a good use for the old VCR or a direct connection to a TV.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Only semi-related . . . I vaguely recall the Survivor finale show always starts with the final four. So the last Thursday episode of a season would have a 5>4 reduction, then Sunday's finale.

But we get the 5>4 tonight, another episode next Thursday, then Sunday. Assuming they eliminate a contestant both tonight & next week, they will enter the Sunday finale with only three people.

Is it different this year, or has it always been three on Sunday, not four?


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Only semi-related . . . I vaguely recall the Survivor finale show always starts with the final four. So the last Thursday episode of a season would have a 5>4 reduction, then Sunday's finale.
> 
> But we get the 5>4 tonight, another episode next Thursday, then Sunday. Assuming they eliminate a contestant both tonight & next week, they will enter the Sunday finale with only three people.
> 
> Is it different this year, or has it always been three on Sunday, not four?


I was wondering the same exact thing! I smell a twist tonight...


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

More important than the priority issue, as of right now the finale is listed as a repeat episode. It will probably be fixed before then, but just in case...

And yes, I think this is the first time we've had a 2 hour finale starting out with only 3 people.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Only semi-related . . . I vaguely recall the Survivor finale show always starts with the final four. So the last Thursday episode of a season would have a 5>4 reduction, then Sunday's finale.
> 
> But we get the 5>4 tonight, another episode next Thursday, then Sunday. Assuming they eliminate a contestant both tonight & next week, they will enter the Sunday finale with only three people.
> 
> Is it different this year, or has it always been three on Sunday, not four?


Good catch astrohip! That is very interesting. Maybe something happens in the next episode that voids the immunity challenge. Or maybe they are just adding more fluff to the last episode.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

LordKronos said:


> And yes, I think this is the first time we've had a 2 hour finale starting out with only 3 people.


Not quite - they did that with season 2 (Australia) as well. That season was 42 instead of 39 days.

Now if they'll just call me back when I send in that stupid application... I want my turn!!


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Does it come on at eight? Because right now the DTiVo says "Title not available".

Tony


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I chose Westwing over the first hour of the two hour episode. I called my cable company, they don't have analog along with the Digital. I suspect it is something to do with my cable modem.


----------

